# Outback 21rs



## hereiam (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum. We are considering a 21RS. One of the items that interested us, is the bike storage.

After viewing the unit, I have to admit that I really like it. However, after having measured the storage door opening and our bikes, it appears that we would have to do some dismanteling of the bikes to get them throught the door.

Can anyone share on how they handle getting adult bikes into the storage area? We take our bikes pretty much whereever we go so this is MAJOR concern for us. I feel uncomfortable with them on the rear bumper (heard too many horror stories) and I don't want them in the weather. Just parking them in an aisle seems like they could do alot of damage both to the travel trailer and the bikes so I would like to advoid that if I can.

Thanks in advance for all your suggestions. I am really interested to see how everyone handles this problem.

Wendy


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a 29BHS with the storage door on the rear and after looking a floding up the rear bed and adjusting the handle bars I decided to put the into my TV instead. That is only because I tow with a pickup with a cap. I am sure many of the 21rs owners on this site will be able to assist you. Good luck on the anticipated purchase and welcome to the site.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome hereiam to the site
When we had our 21Rs I never tried to put the bikes in the bike door
I did take them in through the main door then into the bike area
And that got to be a pain
So I mounted a receiver for a bike rack to the frame

Don action


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

We store dogs in there, not bikes. We keep our bikes on top of the burb, I am usually going to a race somewhere else in the morning, so I just lock them up there. My buddy with a 25RSS has a bike door and can get 3 bikes in there- he uses a fork mount system
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=3702
If you angle the mounts on a piece of 2x4 so that the handlebars don't hit, you can put 2 one way and a third going the opposite direction. A couple of bungees over the frames and your good to go.
Good luck,
John


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I put a pair of adult NEXT moutain bikes in my door. I'd like to say it's no problem, but it is a big pain. If the door was about 4" wider it would be perfect.

Generally, I nose the first bike in, with DW on the inside pulling...have to turn the forks and slide the tire a bit. The first bike goes in without much problem, but bike #2 has to kinda mesh into bike #1 to fit. Second bike goes in tail first, gotta watch to pedals, they want to grab onto bike #1.

I'm probably not going to put the bikes in much more. I've already scratched the grey paint on the valance beneath the door frame, and left black marks on the walls, (from the grips) and floor, (from the tires). They clean up okay, but it drives me crazy to see it.

Kids bikes go through the front door and are lashed down in the "hall". Don't like that much either.

I smell a bumper mount soon. Then, the adult bikes will go on the mount, and the kids bikes through the door.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I hate to say its funny but I've been wondering the same thing. The doors only around 28" which is the same as the bike handlebars. I heard the bumper is not meant for a hitch or bike rack either. I decided on an Outback and still negotiating a deal but also looked at the Trail Cruiser. They don't make a 25RSS type but I could swear the bike door was nice and wide. One thing I read on this forum is that you will find things on trailers and just wonder to yourself why did they do that??? If only they made it 2" bigger. Good luck.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We used to put the girls' bikes in there but now we just use the space for storage, they never rode them anyway. When I put the bikes in there I turned the handle bars and took off the pedals and they slipped right in with no problem.

Mike


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

HereIam,

As a present owner of the 21rs, I would have to say that it is really a pain in the butt-trying to get 2 bikes in through the "bike storage" door. As other's have mentioned-bike 1, no problem-bike 2, a whole different story.

During my first attempt, I managed to scuff up the floor and wall's. The marks came off, but it bugged me. I have since opted for the bike rack in the back of the TV bed (F150). Much easier, and I am able to lock them up all together at bed time.

Good luck...

Jose


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

I must still be in the honeymoon stage with our trailer (21RS), but compared to what I did with our tent trailer this is a dream. We fit 3 bikes in there. 2 adult and one teenager bike (just slightly smaller). Do not get me wrong it is not super easy. But it only takes 5 minutes to put them in and strap them down. The already in place tiedowns are handy. I have one of the boys on the inside guiding the bikes in. Hope this helps. JR


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Hereiam:

We've never even tried to get our bikes inside our 21RS. It would certainly be a tight fit, and there's no way all 4 would make it anyway. After struggling to get the bikes up on the roof of our TV for a year or so, we finally had a hitch receiver welded to the frame of the camper. We now use our old hitch-mounted bike rack, and it's been great. Once we've arrived at our campsite, we can re-attach the rack to the car, and be off to wherever.









Sally


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Central Mass Outbackers said:


> Once we've arrived at our campsite, we can re-attach the rack to the car, and be off to wherever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, that's a selling point on the rear receiver that I had not seen in here before. Just one more reason for the welded on receiver this spring. You guys are certainly building up my to-do list.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wendy,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on considering the Outback. sunny Hope you got some good answers to you bike questions and decide on the Outback. Post often and let us know what you do.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!
I have a bike storage area too. (25RSS)
I do like HootBob. First, I (used to ) put the kids bikes through the bike door.
I put the adult bikes (we ride TreK bikes like Lance Armstrong...plug for Trek!) in through the forward (personnel door), and they traveled leaning against the sofa. (protected)
Then I got tired of it, and put a rack inside the bed of the truck.


----------



## hereiam (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for all the replys. We do not have a pickup so putting them in the bed of one cannot be done.

We measured to door. It is 41high and 22 wide. Measured the bikes: My bike is around 46 high and 22 wide. Hubby's is 42 high and 22 wide. My bikes handlebars can be rotated down with a wrench. Not to bad of a hassle. Hubby's has a "fixed" handlebar that cannot be rotated down.

I suspect I would have to either look for a model with a larger door or take them in through the entry door. I am still mulling this over. But I really liked the trailer for all its storage etc.

Does anyone know of a model with an eletric slide, or at least one that does not need the support bars put it?

Thanks,

Wendy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

hereiam, I measured those around 26" but that was w/o a tape. Trail Cruiser has a 23sb similar to your 21rs with an electric side, 48" bunks up front, and about a 6" wider bike door.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hereiam said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thank you for all the replys. We do not have a pickup so putting them in the bed of one cannot be done.
> 
> ...


The 28BHS, 29BHS, and Sydneys are the only ones without the rear slide. They have electric side slides. All the rear slides are manual.

Steve


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Coachman Captiva 220EX and KZ Frontier 2003-F have rear slide-out queen size beds to the rear. They are both almost identical to the Outback 21RS in interior layout. The bike door size is different.

The KZ have the rear slide-out attached to oversized beams that slide into the trailer frame, therefore no additional support poles. I forget which one, but one of them have a power option for the rear slide-out bed.

Hope this helps,

BaseCamp


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

On our 28RSS, I take all bikes in via the normal door (we don't have a small door). I get all 4 bikes in the bunk house. Works great!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I mounted a receiver on the back of the TT and slide the bike rack into the receiver. The rack carries 5 bikes







. The bike also slides into out TV receiver so it doubles for local trips and exploring while camping.

Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We installed a front receiver on our van. Don't see this too often, but we've been very happy with the result, handling, etc.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> We installed a front receiver on our van. Don't see this too often, but we've been very happy with the result, handling, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you don't mind my asking...how much did that cost to get a front hitch installed? That might be just the thing for us.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 7heaven said:
> 
> 
> > We installed a front receiver on our van.Â Don't see this too often, but we've been very happy with the result, handling, etc.
> ...


front receiver hitches can be found for a burb for around 99 bucks.
They are a simple bolt on.
I've been thinkin bout getting one for my truck.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Front mount receiver at etrailer.com.......$118
Labor charge to have it installed.............$65
Frustration when it took installer 2 hrs to install....... free
Fun we've had with our bikes on camping trips........priceless


----------

